# Tomcat 7 und SSL



## rmacher (11. Jun 2014)

Hallo allerseits

Ich habe eine JSF-Anwendung, bei der teilweise mit SSL gearbeitet werden muss. Ich arbeite mit Tomcat 7.0.54 und Mojarra 2.2.6. 

Problem:
Ich habe einen unprotected-Bereich, der für alle ersichtlich ist. Wenn man aber etwas sehen / machen möchte im protected Bereich, wird automatisch auf https umgeschaltet und Login-Dialog angezeigt. 

- server.xml wurde angepasst
- web.xml wurde auch angepasst (confidental Bereiche definiert)

Bei meiner lokalen Installation funktioniert alles korrekt. Wenn ich es aber auf dem Server (Win12) laufen lasse (auch Tomcat 7.0.54), funktioniert nicht alles korrekt.

- Wenn ich direkt mit https://abc.de:8443/meineapp/public/login.xhtml eingeben, funktioniert es.
- Wenn aber von http://abc.de:8080/meineapp (Homepage im unprotected Bereich) auf login-Seite (Klick auf 'zur Anmeldung') weitergeleitet wird, bleibt die Ausführung stehen und der Browser meldet nach einiger Zeit, dass es zu lange dauert.

Ich arbeite zurzeit mit einem Zertifikat, das ich selbst erstellt habe (bis das echte erhalten wird).

Wenn ich ssl-Teil in web.xml auskommentiere (kein https), funktioniert alles korrekt. 

Hat jemand eine Vorstellung, woran es liegen könnte?

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## sence (22. Jun 2014)

Wenn du direkt die Loginseite anwählen kannst (https) und die Weiterleitung aus dem nicht https Bereich nicht funktioniert hört sich das nach ner fehlerhaften weiterleitung an oder es wird intern nach irgendwas geprüft was nicht erfolgreich beendet wird.
Schau dir die Logfiles an /tomcat/logs/access.log / catalina.out


----------



## rmacher (22. Jun 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Ich werde es diese Woche noch einmal in Angriff nehmen und prüfen, ob da in den angegebenen log-Dateien was steht, was mir weiter helfen könnte.

Mfg, rmacher


----------



## rmacher (24. Jul 2014)

Was das Problem ist bzw. war kann ich nicht sagen. Nachdem ich die neue Tomcat-Version installiert habe (8.0.9), funktioniert das "Umschalten" auf https beim Übergang von _unprotected _in _protected _Bereich problemlos. Als Zertifikat wird weiterhin das von mir generierte verwendet.


----------

